# old hand tools in wooden trunk



## Greg Dranginis (Jan 13, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone out there could help me. Over the weekend we were cleaning out my inlaws house.Out in the garage I came upon a wooden trunk. I opened it up and was full of old hand tools. looks to me like a complete set. 3 hand saws, drill with a wooden box of drill bits, some chissels, plaines and attatchments, also a square/metal, a wooden level. Plus other items. I didn't have time to look for a brand and I didn't take any pics. I think they are Stanley. I saw a plain on EBay just like the one we have selling for $250.00. So what I'm looking for is where to go to find out the value of this tool set. And where the best place is to sell it. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

No pics it didn't happen? So you didn't find a trunk full of old tools did ya? Lol


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

We can help you with this. Pictures are an absolute must. If you are not familiar with antique tools - as it sounds - you may see little difference between a $1,000 plane and a $10 one.

I've been searching for my great great grandfather's tool box here in South Louisiana for quite some time now. He was from Nova Scotia and I finally have a decent lead but nothing yet. My knuckle head uncle gave them and a couple dozen duck decoys my grandfather carved to a girl he liked... Dumb adolescent lust.

Please do all of us sentimental traditional woodworkers a favor and try to find out where they came from and if any family members would like to have them. 

The most important thing for value is do not separate the tools to sell them. It will take longer to sell it as a lot but there is more money there with them intact in the original tool box to a collector.

Pictures, got to have pictures...


----------



## Greg Dranginis (Jan 13, 2013)

*I'll get pics.*

Thanks. It was a long day that day and that chest was the last thing I went through. Just forgot to take pics. Would there be dates on any of the tools? We are going back next weekend so I'll get pics then and post them. Also I plan on selling the whole thing together. not one tool at a time. Also no one on my wifes side know who's it was. Their Dad's or Grandfathers?:thumbsup:


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Dates depends on the planes. A lot of older planes have patent dates on them, which tell you not how old it is but gives an age range. This sounds like a really cool find and I hope you post A LOT of pics so we can drool over your found treasure.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Greg, where are you located?

There are not typically dates per say but as Adam said there may be patent dates which will predate the actual planes, usually, by many years.

I'm expecting these plane to be wooden body planes for some reason and those rarely have dates at all.

It's frowned upon to sell here right off the bat, BUT I don't believe that was your intention when you posted your question. You just may find an interested buyer here so be sure to take plenty of pictures. 

Tool values are largely based on condition which is difficult to tell in pictures as it is.

I'm looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## Greg Dranginis (Jan 13, 2013)

*Thanks Firemedic*

I'm located in California. I don't know if the trunk was hand made or store bought. It has a tin or metal piece over the wooden lid which is hinged. Inside there are two top trays you lift out and in the bottom are compartments that hold 3 saws, a wooden case that opens up with a complete set of wood bits for the hand drill plus much more. The planes are metal with wood knobs. I also just now found out that the tools belonged to my wifes grandfather. who was from Nebraska. I'm guessing their 1940-1950. But could be wrong. Thanks again. I WILL TAKE PICS OF EVERY PIECE THIS WEEKEND.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Good deal. A copper or tin sheet over the top was not all that uncommon to carpenter's tool chest. We have one in the museum that is tin and sounds similar. It has two trays and three drawers across the bottom.

In other words I'm sure it was "homemade" no carpenter or joiner worth his salt would buy a tool chest :no:


----------



## bigg081 (Dec 23, 2012)

I can't help one bit...I know just about zero when it comes to hand tools. But I'm super stoked to see what you have! Anticipation is deadly!


----------



## Greg Dranginis (Jan 13, 2013)

*I've got lots of pictures!*

Ok I was way off on the dates on this stuff. There are owners manuels and price list etc. The earliest dates are 1894. the oldest date is 1910. The dates are on the books and manuels. As soon as I figure out how to get the pics off my phone and on this web site you will see them! There are 5 wooden plains, each has a different shape on the bottoms. One is a 4x4! Wow! I think this belonged to my wifes Great Grandfather. Because some of the dates her Grandfather was a child in the 1890's.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Price lists and manuals!?!?!?

Now THAT'S a find all of it's own!


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

I just want to be updated when the pictures are posted


----------



## bigg081 (Dec 23, 2012)

Oh the suspense!!!


----------



## Greg Dranginis (Jan 13, 2013)

*Pics are up!*

Ok guys the pics are up. What a pain. Had to down size all of them. Email, download, upload! Wow! Just click on my photos.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Greg Dranginis said:


> Ok guys the pics are up. What a pain. Had to down size all of them. Email, download, upload! Wow! Just click on my photos.


Image #4 looks like a caliper. I think this may be set to a given measurement then used for reference.

Image #5 is a handle for a tap. I had one just like this in my old tap and die set. You can just see the grooves in either jaw to hold the square top of the tap.

What are the 3 bench planes? Look like Stanley-Bailey No3 o4 4, 5 and 6.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Very nice collection there, Greg. I took a quick look through, It's valuable to a collectors and museums alike.

But it's invaluable to family.

I'm going to take a closer look this eve for a better assessment.


----------



## Greg Dranginis (Jan 13, 2013)

*No names on planes!*



Dave Paine said:


> Image #4 looks like a caliper. I think this may be set to a given measurement then used for reference.
> 
> Image #5 is a handle for a tap. I had one just like this in my old tap and die set. You can just see the grooves in either jaw to hold the square top of the tap.
> 
> What are the 3 bench planes? Look like Stanley-Bailey No3 o4 4, 5 and 6.


Dave, I looked at everything looking for date or mfg. nothing on those 3.


----------



## Greg Dranginis (Jan 13, 2013)

*No names on planes!*



Dave Paine said:


> Image #4 looks like a caliper. I think this may be set to a given measurement then used for reference.
> 
> Image #5 is a handle for a tap. I had one just like this in my old tap and die set. You can just see the grooves in either jaw to hold the square top of the tap.
> 
> What are the 3 bench planes? Look like Stanley-Bailey No3 o4 4, 5 and 6.


Dave, I looked at everything looking for date or mfg. nothing on those 3.


----------



## bigg081 (Dec 23, 2012)

Wow!!! I would love to see you keep all of these...I'm a sentimental sap tho! If you sell them keep them as a set or try museums. Some museums will pay others just want donations. Good luck.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

No matter what you ultimately do with these, I would strongly recommend you DO NOT break up this set.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

sawdustfactory said:


> No matter what you ultimately do with these, I would strongly recommend you DO NOT break up this set.


+1 on keeping them together. That trunk and it's contents tell a real story that would be lost if they were ever separated. A historian/traditional craftsman could study those tools and probably tell you exactly what types of furniture/projects your wife's great-grandfather built.


----------



## Greg in Maryland (Jan 6, 2011)

sawdustfactory said:


> No matter what you ultimately do with these, I would strongly recommend you DO NOT break up this set.


+1 to that. Sell it as a unit.

Here are two good ways to sell the tools (other than ebay and Craigslist). 

Patrick Leach -- [email protected] or http://www.supertool.com/
Clarence Blanchard -- Brown Tool Auction -- http://www.finetoolj.com/index.html

Each of these individuals are quite knowledgeable, reputable, and would jump at the chance to handle the transaction.

Greg


----------



## jamesicus (Nov 24, 2010)

Hold on to it if possible. I dearly regret selling my apprenticeship tool box/kit(s): http://jp29.org/wwtoolbox.htm

Come to think of it, I regret selling most of the vintage woodworking hand tools I have sold.

James


----------

